# Outside Dog Kennels Cruel or Not?



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always been of the opinion that the dogs we have are part of the family and therfore they live inside the house with us, however now we have a much bigger dog who at the moment has his bed in the outhouses have been debating getting him an outdoor kennel, so instead of being 'cooped up' inside all day whilst we're at work would have the freedom to lie in his kennel or wander the back garden. Whilst we're home he is more than welcome to come and lie on the sofa next to me with his head in my lap being stroked as he is now but at night and during the times we're at work to have his own 'pad' so to speak. I know people who have dogs in outside kennels and also those that live inside and all of the dogs seem equally happy but I'm not sure what would be best for Heskey and that is my main concern. What do you think? and what have your own experiences been?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I am pretty open minded regarding the Outside kennelling - as long as they are clean, and warm, and the dog gets lots of stimulation etc.

However I dont think it is fair a dog being left alone for the best part of the day.


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't agree with animals being left alone for the best part of the day either. My Partner is a fireman so he is home 6 days in eight.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two sheps and they are indoor dogs, they would not stay outside longer than they want too, but i to am open minded about it, i like my dogs to be in as i love their company and feel safer with them indoors. during the day the door is open and they come and go as they please but i wouldnt be happy leaving them out all night , and they would bark the place down,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Im kinda split on this one....
My friend had german shepherds and they stayed outside 24/7 and were totally happy and well behaved and trained. For the night they were in the kennel and during the day they were running about the farm. 
It was more a guard dog but still treated as part of family.
I personally would keep the dog inside with all the family members. Its because the dog would be a family dog and not guard dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I would worry about dog theft been left alone in the garden.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

We have a kennel in garden, our 2 go out there mainly in the morning but can come in doors if they want, wouldnt want to keep a dog outside all day especially if house was empty but thats just me


----------



## breagh (Jul 6, 2008)

All my dogs have only ever been kept indoors with back door open so they have access to the garden, but i am at home all day. I think it really depends on the breed as well, most working dogs are used to being outside and would probably therefor be quite happy...

I think its more important that they are safe, comfortable and mentally stimulated no matter where they are, especially if they are going to be alone for periods of the day.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have a problem with kennels, and know a lot of dogs who are pets, but live in an outdoor kennel. For some people, having such a large dog in the house isn't practical. However they are all well excerised, kennels are kept clean, and its not like the dogs are stuck in a kennel all day without stimulation.

As long as the dog is still in a clean environment, with stimulation, then I see no problem with having an outside dog kennel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it depends upon the breed of the dog. For example, bergamaschi have been bred to be with the flock at all times, and in the domestic setting the family becomes the flock, so their instinct is to be with the family at all times. Our bergamaschi are such "with you" dogs that they would not be happy in an outside kennel if we were indoors. And Evie, our border collie, hates it even if we are in different rooms in the same house, and tries to herd us all into one room, so she would not be happy outside if we were inside.

And, to be honest, I don't think I'd sleep at night if my dogs were outside - I'd be too worried about them being stolen.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine are all indoor dogs - but I have no problem with dogs being in kennels outdoors as long as they are safe - in good clean conditions etc.....if the dog is happy to be out there then its not a problem. But please make sure he is safe in the garden while you are out


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have toy breed so are indoors but imo some dogs may prefer to stay outdoors. I would not leave outside at night though.


----------

